

Very Urgent REQ : Need Site Reliability Engineer  Columbia, - btilly
http://pastebin.com/4kwf7J67

======
btilly
This is an actual recruiting message that I received today from one of the
contractors that screwed up healthcare.gov.

My reply was, _I am sure your organization is fully buzzword compliant. I have
no interest in being part of it. Doubly so since that would mean moving to
Maryland._

My favorite part is how they only want severity 1 issues dealt with...

